# 1st kid from my new buck



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

My first kid from my new gold, moonspotted, blue eyed, buck. And a doeling to boot!! Pictures are at 3 days old. And yes she has an adorable big grey moonspot on her chin, it's too cute! And her momma's udder is huge and SO solid on! 

She's GORGEOUS!! and she is SO SWEET!! I love her to pieces, and am SO excited to see more of his kids this spring!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

great looking kid! very cute


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

very cool! I'm hoping to pick up a moonspotted buck this spring


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

she is cute..........  :greengrin:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

Thank you all so much for your kind words! 
I can't wait to get her in the show ring!! Watch out, here we come!! Yeah!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

What a sweetie! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

What a pretty lil' girl! Congratulations :leap:

Mama is with her in the pic? If the pretty black doe is her mom, I LOVE seeing mama's have babies that contrast their own coloring.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

Awww you do have a good one there! :stars: Purdy as purdy can get.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

beautiful....congrats...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 1st kid from my new Rosasharn/Goldenbrook buck*

Yes, here's a pic of SOLID BLACK momma, showing just how "opposite" the girls are (colors & looking in opposite directions!). Especially since momma is 90% a BIG PAIN, and baby girl is absolutely laid back & a total lovebug like her daddy!


----------

